
Show HN: Non unicode hindi fonts to unicode conversion - nautical
http://npmjs.com/package/unidev
======
nautical
A lot of fonts have wrong unicode mappings, this library aims to fix that,
intention is to support all the Indian fonts.

var uni_dev = require("unidev");

unidev("ueLrs", "hindi", "Krutidev10") // नमस्ते

------
ankit84
Should be super helpful for migrating content from an 10 years old website. A
lot of text is still jailed in those obsolete fonts.

